# Samick sage review .... major failure!!! Riser cracked in half!!!



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Glad to hear you were not hurt! Thanx for posting.


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks.... it really upsets me... i loved this bow and recommended it as a great bang for the buck bow to everyone.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

YowZah!...man did that thing come unglued! :mg:

You're extremely lucky you weren't hurt or injured...I watched a browning target model wheel bow let go at full draw on a guy at our range a couple decades back...the upper limbs smacked him dead on the crown of his head....both his arms immediately went limp and to his sides as he crumbled straight down to his knees followed with a face plant...he was literally out on his feet from the moment it let go...fortunately?...there was an EMT/Ambulance station right across the street...we ran and got them...and off to the ER he went...bunch of stitches in his head...browning sent him a new bow. :laugh:


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

Ya , i walked away with a lump on the head (luckily wearing a hat) and a cut on the thumb that isnt too bad, really just scared and shocked the crap out of me, my ol lady and kids were outside and when i realized what was going on they were all crowded around me asking if i was ok.... I guess we take for granted the forces we play with here..... it was loud and again.... its comparable to the experience of a bad car wreck.

More than anything ... i feel betrayed, i feel like contacting samick but now im scared to even use anything from them.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Bows blow up glad you are okay 

Who did you buy it from ?


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

It was bought from the classifieds here , it was like new and lasted a good while but, wow... it was scary, and theres bows from bear and others that last decades or more... not just a couple years


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow, never did I ever think something like this could happen. Glad your OK. Sorry to hear about your bow.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Ooh! bummer! Sorry to see that.

I had a $700 recurve explode on me! 

It was backed up & replaced.

It's still my favourite recurve I own but it did take a while to get over that and I still take a T/D recurve in the truck as a back up when I'm out because of it!

But its still a good bow, as is the Sage. Wood being being wood & no two are the same


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea .. i hear ya, im really scared to trust a samick again though... i dont know if they would honor a replacement since i bought it used even though it was like new.

I dont know whether to charge it to a lesson learned or see if they would replace the riser... kinda scared of samick now


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

When my wife switched to traditional archery she bought a Stingray by Samick.

Nice bow, she shot it well but very quickly we noticed a split all the way down, so back to the shop it went and we got a replacement.

First time out with that (replacement) a exploded on her……….. she went and bought a custom!

Now, I moved from the UK to Canada and got frustrated that I couldn't get what I want, my wife and I have started a small archery shop, growing but small but we can get what we need and also for the traditional archery community here.
My point is that without a doubt we sell Sages way more than anything else & we cannot get them in quickly enough sometimes!
We have never had an issue with 30+ sold, our club is littered with them and I still believe them to be an outstanding bow for the $$
We have had issues with 1 poor finish and a couple of limb bolts/pocket issues as I check them all before they go but I now know how to fix that too.


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

I hear ya, the problem i fear is most newcomers who get a sage just shoot it recreationaly... i shot mine 500+ shots a day for the past 6 months... it never showed a sign of damage untill i was at full draw and wham! Violent explosion. 
So i can see how for the majority it isnt a problem and i myself recommended this bow to everyone, but out of nowhere the thing exploded in my face and you can see from the pic a large portion of the darker wood looks like it clean delaminated from the rest of the wood like the glue was cheap.

I know man... this thing was super reliable and i recommended it to everyone but when it explodes in your face like a car wreck it makes you think a little differently.

I hate more than anyone to report this failure but it did happen and i feel it is my duty to let others know so they can base there decisions off of others experiences.

I myself used to hate reading trash talk about samick when mine was so beloved and reliable ... but again.... when it explodes in your face it says something, maybe the majority of people wont shoot several hundred shots a day like myself... but to the one that does and gets seriously injured.... is it worth the price savings??


----------



## ptgarcia (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry your bow broke but just because one breaks doesn't mean they all will. As was posted above bows that cost 5 times as much blow up, too. I would contact Samick and see what they have to say.


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

Thats why i didnt want to post this... cause i myself flamed at anyone talking about the bang for your buck sage.

Its a great bow, shot great, brought me to a more than mediocer archer, but when its sitting in your gargae snaped in pieces and you have a lump on your head its a different story.

I admit... i shoot more than normal, so for the average archer it could stand up fine for a decade... but i guess im wrong for buying a budget bow and expecting it to last through my 3-4 hour daily practice sessions.

It appears to me the glue was skimped on or of inferior quality as it split right between the 2 wood compositions.

Again i apologize for talking down on a bow i recommended daily.... i always took care of and inspected daily.
It doesnt seem to be a fluke but a choice of budget adhesives for a budget bow that they hope noone shoots on a serious level

I could understand a limb delamb because of the dynamics and complexity but a riser.... they tech you in woods class in high school that a good wood glue is stronger than the wood itself


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Doesn't matter what bow it is and it shouldn't matter how many shots you have through it, it shouldn't fail like that, or at all. It is wood, and being natural it can have weak spots. 

That said, if you can find an old bear BlackBear riser, you can use the parts off the sage. The limb pockets press into the bear pockets and then the limbs bolt right on. I just did it about a month ago. I also have a brand new sage riser minus the limb pockets for cheap if you want.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

Yep, that baby just came from together to apart. I can't see too well in the picture so I'll take your word about the glue issue. It's pretty common for the wood to soak up all the glue and the joint suffers from starvation but, it broke at the skinniest point. I think the center shot craze could be at fault also. The thinner the material, the more potential for failure. And then there's the possibility for a defect in the wood that was not noticed at the factory.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

Attack said:


> Doesn't matter what bow it is and it shouldn't matter how many shots you have through it, it shouldn't fail like that, or at all. It is wood, and being natural it can have weak spots.
> 
> That said, if you can find an old bear BlackBear riser, you can use the parts off the sage. The limb pockets press into the bear pockets and then the limbs bolt right on. I just did it about a month ago. I also have a brand new sage riser minus the limb pockets for cheap if you want.



I bet the OP will jump on that opportunity. I've always thought the wood looked a little cheap on those bows and it seems that cracks are fairly common. However, just because one broke doesn't mean the next one will. 
Question. Is the Black Bear riser cut to center ?


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Derailment... The BlackBear is unmodified and I just shoot off a weather rest. Some guys build the shelf up with bondo or JB weld. Only about a 1/4" is needed. I did a thread on here about it. 

OP I'm glad you are OK, wasn't trying to hijack. The bow didn't do it on purpose and neither did samick. Time heals all wounds


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Stuff breaks. I broke a steel frame Mountian Bike in the first year jumping it so much. It had a life time warranty and was replaced. Then I jumped it less as bike builds take time. I could break a stock sailboard skeg box at will. I always put in a custom skeg box to avoid this. I have seen numerous boats, boards and the rigging for such destroyed by use, time and the elements. Many failures are due to poor design, poor builds and poor maintenance.

Used stuff is always a risk...was it dropped, stepped on, run over, shot all the time, etc. I used to sell my gear mid season every year to give some one a good deal rather than a potential problem.

Perhaps document the failure, and send the bow and documentation to Samick and see what they say/do?

I Just ordered some Samick Journey limbs for a Polaris riser...yet only went for 30# limbs. I have an Hoyt Excel yet never plan shootin it with limbs over 45#s. Stuff can only take so much.

It is to bad you had a severe failure and posting is the correct thing to do. It allows people to discuss such incidents to minimize their frequency.

Good luck with your next rig!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm glad you weren't hurt!


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

As others have stated, glad you're OK.

Having said that, failure of wood bows is not that uncommon, regardless of the maker, or price. This is not unique to Samick. It could just as easily happen to the custom that you have on order. 

It happens. Wood is not a perfect, glue lines fail, bows get dropped, dry fired, nocks break, and the list goes on and on and on. You have no idea what happened to that bow before you bought it, that may or may not have contributed to the eventual failure. 

It's just me, but that's why I'm not a big fan of buying used stuff. 

If I were you, I'd get a new riser (not a used one) and never look back. You can get one new from Lancaster, (nobody stands behind what they sell better than them) for about 65.00 with a warranty. The chance of it happening to two risers in a row is slim.

KPC


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

That sucks but it isn't the fact that it was a Samick. I've seen $1200 custom bows blow apart. Risers, limbs, glue lines fail, core woods fail. It happens. This time of year when the temps go up people forget to keep bows out of heat. Doesn't have to be in a hot car to cause problems. Moisture can and will affect bows. Could be any number of things so I'd hesitate to condemn a bow or manufacturer. 

I've been on the receiving end of three bows blowing up in my hands. A 78# browning explorer II that delammed at full draw. The other was my friends 15 year old 68# Sky Hawk. Riser blew just like the one pictured. And one set of Border limbs that went kaboom on the very first pull. If I have a choice I'll gladly take the limb failure. In that case the energy tends to go away from you. When a riser pops it all comes back towards the archer and if you're lucky you just get a bruise or two.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

That stinks about the bow. Glad you are ok.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2007)

Deezdrama,

I apologize that you experienced this unusual occurrence with your beloved Sage bow and am glad that you did not incur any injuries as a result. While bows do fail from time to time, I can say that this is an unusual failure for a Sage riser. There are well over 100,000 of these bows in circulation and failure like this is very, very rare. With that being said, we stand behind every Samick product and maintain a full warranty even though you are not the original owner. We will replace this complete bow with a new Sage and set the bow up for you to your specs before it leaves here. Hopefully your confidence in this great bow can be re-established. If you are no longer comfortable with the Sage, we understand and will work with you to provide a discount equal to the full retail value of the Sage bow against any other bow you may be interested in. 

Please feel free to PM me your information so we can get this situation corrected and get you back to shooting as soon as possible. Again, our apologies for your experience.

Jared




deezdrama said:


> Im sad to anounce after years of praising the samick sage as a great shooting recurve bow for beginners... it came back to bite me!
> 
> After a couple hours of practicing tonight, i drew back for a 30 yard shot and the bow violently exploded and left me in a stuper as to what happened. As i composed myself and realized i wasnt injured ... i found the riser to be split in half.
> 
> ...


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Deezdrama,
> 
> I apologize that you experienced this unusual occurrence with your beloved Sage bow and am glad that you did not incur any injuries as a result. While bows do fail from time to time, I can say that this is an unusual failure for a Sage riser. There are well over 100,000 of these bows in circulation and failure like this is very, very rare. With that being said, we stand behind every Samick product and maintain a full warranty even though you are not the original owner. We will replace this complete bow with a new Sage and set the bow up for you to your specs before it leaves here. Hopefully your confidence in this great bow can be re-established. If you are no longer comfortable with the Sage, we understand and will work with you to provide a discount equal to the full retail value of the Sage bow against any other bow you may be interested in.
> 
> ...


Now that right there is what I call..."STAND UP SERVICE"!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

There hasn’t been a bow (arrow, bowstring, etc.) made that can be shot indefinitely. Whether it fails on the 1st shot…or stack all the zeroes after the 1 that you want…it’s inevitable. Equipment failures and “accidents” have a way of rudely reminding us that this is a shooting sport…and, like the rest, it is not all fun and games…it is risky business. (I’ve often seen newbies being shy about bringing the string close to their face…and that’s when I try to talk them out of what common sense is telling them.)

As to cheap glue…perhaps…but I don’t think that accounts for all the bows that haven’t broken. I’ve mentioned before (with broken bows) that glue-up is a blind process. Part of this relates to clamping pressure…too little and the glue lines are pronounced…too much and the joint becomes “starved”. Then there are specifics related to the glue…was the glue new/old, perhaps a container that had been exposed to the air (partially used) that sat for a weekend/week/month? Did sawdust contaminate the glue before the pieces were brought together? And there are many more questions along those lines that could be asked…then you are still left with the wood’s role in the equation. Was there a weakness to the wood…perhaps an inconsistency that drew the glue away from the joint?

Really, there are just too many questions to come up with a specific answer with what happened with your bow…but I do believe it is everyone’s interest, including the manufacturer, that they be informed. The reality is, the greater the volume of production the more failures are bound to occur…no matter the business. Hopefully, the bow has a serial number, which may be useful in pinpointing a problem in production.

Best of luck in the future. Enjoy, Rick.

Aaah...Good on ya [email protected] I wouldn't doubt that the manufacturer listens when you folks speak. Keep up the good work. Rick.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Now thats customer service


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Deezdrama,
> 
> I apologize that you experienced this unusual occurrence with your beloved Sage bow and am glad that you did not incur any injuries as a result. While bows do fail from time to time, I can say that this is an unusual failure for a Sage riser. There are well over 100,000 of these bows in circulation and failure like this is very, very rare. With that being said, we stand behind every Samick product and maintain a full warranty even though you are not the original owner. We will replace this complete bow with a new Sage and set the bow up for you to your specs before it leaves here. Hopefully your confidence in this great bow can be re-established. If you are no longer comfortable with the Sage, we understand and will work with you to provide a discount equal to the full retail value of the Sage bow against any other bow you may be interested in.
> 
> ...


Yet another reason why I like to buy my Archery gear at LAS, you guys rock!


----------



## gobblengrunt (May 23, 2006)

Black widow bows are as bullet proof as they come and I had one of there risers break in the same manner. Point is, any bow can fail but on these bows it's definitely a very rare occurrence. All equipment should be checked regularly to try to avoid injury. Glad you didn't get hurt.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Deezdrama,
> 
> I apologize that you experienced this unusual occurrence with your beloved Sage bow and am glad that you did not incur any injuries as a result. While bows do fail from time to time, I can say that this is an unusual failure for a Sage riser. There are well over 100,000 of these bows in circulation and failure like this is very, very rare. With that being said, we stand behind every Samick product and maintain a full warranty even though you are not the original owner. We will replace this complete bow with a new Sage and set the bow up for you to your specs before it leaves here. Hopefully your confidence in this great bow can be re-established. If you are no longer comfortable with the Sage, we understand and will work with you to provide a discount equal to the full retail value of the Sage bow against any other bow you may be interested in.
> 
> ...


That is why I buy from lancasters!

Bows will fail all makes all modles, It has happened to me 
Glad you were not hurt


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Deezdrama,
> 
> I apologize that you experienced this unusual occurrence with your beloved Sage bow and am glad that you did not incur any injuries as a result. While bows do fail from time to time, I can say that this is an unusual failure for a Sage riser. There are well over 100,000 of these bows in circulation and failure like this is very, very rare. With that being said, we stand behind every Samick product and maintain a full warranty even though you are not the original owner. We will replace this complete bow with a new Sage and set the bow up for you to your specs before it leaves here. Hopefully your confidence in this great bow can be re-established. If you are no longer comfortable with the Sage, we understand and will work with you to provide a discount equal to the full retail value of the Sage bow against any other bow you may be interested in.
> 
> ...


Here is he reason LAS is the not only the biggest, but the best in the business. 

KPC


----------



## portablevcb (May 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Deezdrama,
> 
> I apologize that you experienced this unusual occurrence with your beloved Sage bow and am glad that you did not incur any injuries as a result. While bows do fail from time to time, I can say that this is an unusual failure for a Sage riser. There are well over 100,000 of these bows in circulation and failure like this is very, very rare. With that being said, we stand behind every Samick product and maintain a full warranty even though you are not the original owner. We will replace this complete bow with a new Sage and set the bow up for you to your specs before it leaves here. Hopefully your confidence in this great bow can be re-established. If you are no longer comfortable with the Sage, we understand and will work with you to provide a discount equal to the full retail value of the Sage bow against any other bow you may be interested in.
> 
> ...


I have to say that in many years dealing with many companies I have never seen service like this. Guy isn't a customer and they probably did not sell the bow in the first place. Yet willing to take on the warranty issue.

Many kudos to you guys.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Yep... I'll always buy from LAS if I can.... way to go guys!


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm truly impressed by the response from Lancaster - WOW! 
Glad I recently bought bows from them!

As others have said stuff breaks, move along.

Now if only I had gotten that kind of service on the crack in a made in USA Ti bicycle frame that I was the original owner (lifetime warranty yea right).

Lancaster Archery - you are not local to me but I will buy from you again.


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

I was the original purchaser of this bow. It did come from Lancaster. I only had it a month or so before upgrading, again through Lancaster. 

I'm very sorry this happened, but as previously stated, stuff happens. 

I'm pleased that Lancaster has offered full replacement, or value upgrade discount. Just confirms my faith in them! 

Thanks Jared, John and Lancaster for all you do for archery! 

Deez, again glad you weren't hurt badly.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

I would take them up on the offer. An let everybody know now great lancaster archery is.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Good deal with LAS.

I have a Red Stag and my brother a Sage. I haven't encountered any problems, but to be safe, yours appears to have broken on the riser part as it narrows and later curves above the shelf.....sight window? I shoot a lot of arrows each outing, regardless of the bow, so I'd like to know where to watch.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

The offer from LAS to make things right ... now that's impressive. I've had nothing but excellent service from LAS since I started archery two years ago. Way to go LAS. Larry Tom


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't see how you can do any better than to have the folks at LAS replace a used bow, bought somewhere else, and after only reading about it on a post an internet site. 
Based upon your luck, you should but lottery tickets today.

I have never personally dealt with Jared but I can say really good things about Chris, Moose, and Dale in the showroom, and John Wert over in the TradTech side.
Even the folks on the customer service line, but I must apologize to them as I don't know their names.
Although I have never dealt with him (Jared), this incident shows that the service is a policy, and not an incidental occurrence.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm glad that you were not hurt

Unfortunately I have witnessed a few bow explosions over my lifetime, but by far the worst are compounds. About 20 some years ago I saw an Oregon Black Knight explode, because the guy didn't use nocking pliers to install his nock. Nasty cut to his wrist. I saw an onieda explode when his bottom limb hit the platform railing in a 3D shoot (I caught some shrapnel from that one,  There were nuts and bolts flying everywhere) A Bear compound in my buddies house exploded while he was drawing it, one limb went through the sheet rock in his ceiling and the string and cable wrapped around his arm leaving a very cool looking scar. Bear did send him a new bow. Just this year I saw a Browning compound explode next to me, because the guy forgot to nock an arrow. I know, I know, rookie mistake that he paid for with a trip for stitches. Before leaving to go the hospital he asked if he could get a refund for the archery shoot. LOL

I guess my point is, this is archery and stuff happens.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

LAS is tops in customer service!


----------



## nmlongbow (Nov 13, 2007)

LAS has great service but sometimes you might have to wait awhile or longer than estimated. I'll still order from them most of the time.

The Sage is a good bow but sometimes you do get what you pay for. I mean that this bow can be bought here for under $150 new and it was produced on the other side of the world, most likely by young and extremely low paid workers. I'm really surprised that they can be sold for so little money and still have a warranty especially when bought used. I would expect a much higher rate of failure considering the price and that they're made in China.


----------



## spookinelk (Feb 10, 2013)

Samick are made in Korea and Korean children are protected from abuse by laws similar to u.s.child labor laws. Big difference between Korea and China......


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

S. Korea is a leading industrialized nation-they have a very good manufacturing sector and a PPP GDP per Capita of almost $35K (ours is 53K)-hardly a sweatshop country, and hardly a low paid labor force.


----------



## starrider (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow LAS that is awesome. OP one bad egg doesn't mean it's time to kill the chickens.


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

LAS is definately great in customer service. I wondered if my 30" draw and long shooting sessions could of played a role in this freak happening. LAS assured me it still shouldnt of happened and set me up with a journey to replace the sage and it should accommodate my longer draw.

Im not as upset anymore, just was in shock about the inccident when i posted this. I understand wood is a living material and things like this can happen.
I looked the riser over and it did not appear to be a glue seperation, but the wood failed around the plunger hole.

Anyway LAS took care of me... thanks LAS!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Deezdrama,
> 
> I apologize that you experienced this unusual occurrence with your beloved Sage bow and am glad that you did not incur any injuries as a result. While bows do fail from time to time, I can say that this is an unusual failure for a Sage riser. There are well over 100,000 of these bows in circulation and failure like this is very, very rare. With that being said, we stand behind every Samick product and maintain a full warranty even though you are not the original owner. We will replace this complete bow with a new Sage and set the bow up for you to your specs before it leaves here. Hopefully your confidence in this great bow can be re-established. If you are no longer comfortable with the Sage, we understand and will work with you to provide a discount equal to the full retail value of the Sage bow against any other bow you may be interested in.
> 
> ...


Jared and LAS are truly awesome and deserve a ton of respect and they have my business for life


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

nmlongbow said:


> LAS has great service but sometimes you might have to wait awhile or longer than estimated. I'll still order from them most of the time.
> 
> The Sage is a good bow but sometimes you do get what you pay for. I mean that this bow can be bought here for under $150 new and it was produced on the other side of the world, most likely by young and extremely low paid workers. I'm really surprised that they can be sold for so little money and still have a warranty especially when bought used. I would expect a much higher rate of failure considering the price and that they're made in China.


They are not made in China and Samick is a very good company that makes some very top tier products


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Way to go LAS. You are a classy bunch.

I bought my grandaughter a Sage but she is only drawing mid 20s for weight so hopefully it will be OK. Was there any evidence of the grain not running straight through the handle on the broken one?


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

The grain was straight and didnt see any signs of wood knots or weak spots, just split inline with the plunger hole


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Pretty sure the Sage and all Samick's hunting bows are made in China, and Samick's target stuff is made in Korea. They have a factories in Indonesia and the USA too, but I don't know if bows are made there. In the past Rob Kaufold has posted about his trips to China and Korea to meet with Samick representatives. Things change though, maybe they have moved production around.

Samick is a huge manufacturer of musical instruments, mostly guitars and pianos.


----------



## nmlongbow (Nov 13, 2007)

The Sage and most of Samicks other low end bows are made in China while their high quality bows are Made in Korea. Samick has an instrument manufacturing facility in Indonesia also.

It's impossible to manufacture products so cheap using fair and ethical labor practices like Korea has so it's no surprise they subcontract to China. If you have any doubts just call LAS and ask.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry, I misspelled Mr. Kaufhold's name - too late to edit


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry I was mistaken


----------



## taerron (Jul 2, 2013)

glad you didn't get hurt. my wife likes to shoot my sage when she has the time. I will keep an eye out for any signs of cracking, but I know if its going to explode, it would give little or no warning.


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

JParanee said:


> Jared and LAS are truly awesome and deserve a ton of respect and they have my business for life


Wow! I am impressed!!! That is awesome service!….I have not done business with these people, but thats going to change!…Thanks LAS!
scout4


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Deezdrama,
> 
> I apologize that you experienced this unusual occurrence with your beloved Sage bow and am glad that you did not incur any injuries as a result. While bows do fail from time to time, I can say that this is an unusual failure for a Sage riser. There are well over 100,000 of these bows in circulation and failure like this is very, very rare. With that being said, we stand behind every Samick product and maintain a full warranty even though you are not the original owner. We will replace this complete bow with a new Sage and set the bow up for you to your specs before it leaves here. Hopefully your confidence in this great bow can be re-established. If you are no longer comfortable with the Sage, we understand and will work with you to provide a discount equal to the full retail value of the Sage bow against any other bow you may be interested in.
> 
> ...


Yep! Excellent!!!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Deezdrama,
> 
> I apologize that you experienced this unusual occurrence with your beloved Sage bow and am glad that you did not incur any injuries as a result. While bows do fail from time to time, I can say that this is an unusual failure for a Sage riser. There are well over 100,000 of these bows in circulation and failure like this is very, very rare. With that being said, we stand behind every Samick product and maintain a full warranty even though you are not the original owner. We will replace this complete bow with a new Sage and set the bow up for you to your specs before it leaves here. Hopefully your confidence in this great bow can be re-established. If you are no longer comfortable with the Sage, we understand and will work with you to provide a discount equal to the full retail value of the Sage bow against any other bow you may be interested in.
> 
> ...


I am standing up and applauding right now. WAY TO GO LAS! Rob K. sets the standard for all companies in customer service, the Gold Standard. Well done.


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

ive had mine for 3 years I bought it new and have had zero problems the sage is a great bow. glad you didn't get hurt


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

Had my replacement in the box for a few days, finally got done working on my boat and had a chance to set it up.
Had to do some sanding/deburring on one limb pocket to get the screws to sit flush but no biggie, got its all setup and it shoots great.
Ive forgot how much new dacron stretches lol, id get it tuned and then a few shots later have to twist the string up, after doing this several times its holding at my brace height.

I had LAS send me a journey instead of a sage and I think its a better match for my 30" draw. Just need to get me a ff string and Ill be good to go!

Thanks again LAS... oh , the split bow will be in the mail monday.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Yea!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Deezdrama,
> 
> With that being said, we stand behind every Samick product and maintain a full warranty even though you are not the original owner. We will replace this complete bow with a new Sage and set the bow up for you to your specs before it leaves here. Hopefully your confidence in this great bow can be re-established. If you are no longer comfortable with the Sage, we understand and will work with you to provide a discount equal to the full retail value of the Sage bow against any other bow you may be interested in.
> Jared


Holy crap. That's after, after the sale support, to the max! I feel much better about all the money I spend with them


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Yea I am looking to the future for a takedown for bowhunting travels. Looking at the Devastator riser, as I like the lines of it. Will most definitely give LAS the first nod when it comes time to purchase. He gave away a bow free, but I am sure there will be no lost revenue in the long run.

There's a gunshop in town that just took a rifle from me. It was on consignment, but after several months, no takers. Last week I suggested trading it for a 9mm pistol (new) and a few days later, we made a deal. I WILL do business with them in the future. That was my second firearm purchase from them. The previous was an old used 22 bolt gun, that looked about 50%. After cleaning it, refinishing the wood and reblueing and buying a magazine online, it's a great shooting 22.

Point is customer service equals customer loyalty.

Congrats on the new bow OP, and LAS, nice bit of customer service there.


----------



## Stykshooter (Aug 2, 2007)

Typical Lancaster story. Those guys know how to do it right.


----------

